# Diagnostic Mode iPad Tivo App



## cjay5000 (Aug 31, 2014)

If you swipe to the right with 2 fingers a diagnostic bar will appear at the bottom of the screen disclosing:
Video Bitrate
Resolution
XC Bitrate
Program Bitrate
DVR Bitrate
Health


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Little known feature, but there was a very short thread on it previously in this forum:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=512985


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Yes very useful, it's how I keep track of resolution and health.:up:


----------



## cjay5000 (Aug 31, 2014)

Apologies, I searched but could not find that thread.

Feel free to delete this one.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Hey there ain't nothin' wrong with a little reminder once in awhile. :up:


----------

